# Clomid and Ovulation



## YGD1

I am a bit confused and hoping some of you ladies can help me out. I had my pd. on May 6 and starting doing my clomid on my fifth day of my cycle. My cycle was 29 days. My doctor tells me to subtract 14 form 29 and that is when you should start "making a deposit" every other day. Which is day 15. I found this nifty tool online. A clomid Ovulation Calculatorhttps://www.babymed.com/tools/clomid-ovulation-calculator so you plug in the day you starting taking clomid and it tells you when you should start.

Mine results say this:

If you take Clomid for 5 days from 05/10/2012 to 05/14/2012,
you would expect to ovulate between05/19/2012 and 05/24/2012.

You can start LH testing for ovulation on 05/17/2012.

Optimally you would start making love every 1-2 days starting on 05/17/2012.

But I thought I would do a ovulation test and I received a smiley face....Do I go by my doctor's calculations, by the clomid ovulation calculator or what it indicates on the ovulation test (which is now)??? So confusing.

My husband has a hard enough time (no pun intended) and is very bad in this area and can only take his little green pill once every three days. Unfortunately these little green pills say you can't take them too close and that they should last three days... But they only last two days with him --- if I'm lucky..

I would love to hear some input...maybe I am thinking it out too much.

Thanks.


----------



## kel21

Ok, here goes! Clomid can give you false pos on an opk if taken too soon after last pill, it is suggested you wait 3 days to poas after last pill. That being said, last month I started poas the day after my last pill. It was pos, so I figured it was a false pos. So I kept poas and it stayed pos for a total of 2 1/2 days. Turns out I had a wonky cycle and o'd on cd 9. It was crazy, very short as well. So this month I decided to start poas while taking clomid to see when the false pos starts, and I'm still waiting on a pos! Do you have other indicators that you are o'ing? cm, cervix? What are they doing? If you have fertile cm you may want to go with it! Gl!


----------



## YGD1

kel21 said:


> Ok, here goes! Clomid can give you false pos on an opk if taken too soon after last pill, it is suggested you wait 3 days to poas after last pill. That being said, last month I started poas the day after my last pill. It was pos, so I figured it was a false pos. So I kept poas and it stayed pos for a total of 2 1/2 days. Turns out I had a wonky cycle and o'd on cd 9. It was crazy, very short as well. So this month I decided to start poas while taking clomid to see when the false pos starts, and I'm still waiting on a pos! Do you have other indicators that you are o'ing? cm, cervix? What are they doing? If you have fertile cm you may want to go with it! Gl!

Thank you for responding. This is maddening that I cannot get preggos. My first one was 6 months trying and our second was three months!! I am not familiar with all these abbreviations.. What is OPK and poas?

Unfortunately with the clomid my usual indicators do not happen at all... The clomid has stopped my physical indicators, e.g. discharge.. I go by the ovulation kit and so far it has not worked and with the online calculator but this is the first month they are this far apart by several days??


----------



## kel21

YGD1 said:


> kel21 said:
> 
> 
> Ok, here goes! Clomid can give you false pos on an opk if taken too soon after last pill, it is suggested you wait 3 days to poas after last pill. That being said, last month I started poas the day after my last pill. It was pos, so I figured it was a false pos. So I kept poas and it stayed pos for a total of 2 1/2 days. Turns out I had a wonky cycle and o'd on cd 9. It was crazy, very short as well. So this month I decided to start poas while taking clomid to see when the false pos starts, and I'm still waiting on a pos! Do you have other indicators that you are o'ing? cm, cervix? What are they doing? If you have fertile cm you may want to go with it! Gl!
> 
> Thank you for responding. This is maddening that I cannot get preggos. My first one was 6 months trying and our second was three months!! I am not familiar with all these abbreviations.. What is OPK and poas?
> 
> Unfortunately with the clomid my usual indicators do not happen at all... The clomid has stopped my physical indicators, e.g. discharge.. I go by the ovulation kit and so far it has not worked and with the online calculator but this is the first month they are this far apart by several days??Click to expand...

I have been trying for 5 years! :dohh: OPK- ovulation predictor kit poas-pee on a stick! Under "forum jump" at the very top is a spot you can go to that breaks down all of the abreviations! Clomid dries up a lot of ladies! And every cycle I've been on with clomid has been different! I have o'd on cd 18, cd 14 and cd 9! I wish you the best of luck, besides bd'ing as much as you can to cover all of your bases I don't know how to help you!


----------



## YGD1

Ok.....

I'm sure I will figure it out and fall preggos soon. Just thought there would be a lot more help on this board.


----------



## kel21

I'm sure someone else may have more answers for you! There are a lot of ladies on here with more knowledge than me!! Gl!


----------



## dan-o

If it were me, I would start ovulation testing approx 4-5 days after the last pill and just keep testing until you get your positive.
Perhaps try the cheap tests from ebay/amazon etc, so you can test inexpensively, a few times a day, and not miss your surge? :flower:


----------



## dan-o

.


----------

